# Good smart watches for running??



## Jamesmiles

I've been thinking for a while already about the idea of buying myself a smart watch for everyday life, but especially for running. I use Nike Run Club when running, so it would be good if i could connect the two. Cost wise I'm pretty open, I just want one that will hold me a while and be worth the money. Any reccomendations??


----------



## Rocket1991

Apple watch. Timex has some good things going on and recently they put out BT/GPS one for pretty nice price. 
I use Samsung Gear Sport with 3d party soft. not bad combo. not sure it work with nike. Also it not so good for running around stadium as non connected Timex GPS i had previously.
Fitbit, Gramin, Tom Tom are good yet again not sure they work with Nike.
If you have iPhone your #1 choice is Apple watch. If not try something else. Fitbit, Garmin, Timex and Samsung make a lot of sense and Samsung actually often on sale for 50% off for previous gen model. Not a bad offer.


----------



## Siberian cat

Garmin Instinct will give you 14 days without recharge and ton of features.

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jamesmiles

thanks for you responses


----------



## Jamesmiles

Rocket1991 said:


> Apple watch. Timex has some good things going on and recently they put out BT/GPS one for pretty nice price.
> I use Samsung Gear Sport with 3d party soft. not bad combo. not sure it work with nike. Also it not so good for running around stadium as non connected Timex GPS i had previously. https://whatsappgb.download/fmwhatsapp-apk/
> Fitbit, Gramin, Tom Tom are good yet again not sure they work with Nike.
> If you have iPhone your #1 choice is Apple watch. If not try something else. Fitbit, Garmin, Timex and Samsung make a lot of sense and Samsung actually often on sale for 50% off for previous gen model. Not a bad offer.


I will definitely check it out


----------



## thatsmyswatch

I personally use the Garmin 735xt. It works well for what I need it for. If you can live without a touch screen and a lot of the smart watch features the others have, i think it's pretty good.


----------



## steven.m.perkins

Coros is a smaller company that is relatively new to the smart watch market. They make competitively priced watches with features I find useful as a multisport athlete. And some of the best battery life on the market. Worth a look at least.

Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Noelandry

I love my Garmin Fenix 5X.


----------



## RandM

The Polar Grit X syncs with that Nike App. A lot of watch for your $. You don’t have to shop too hard to find 10% off. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Siberian cat

Garmin instinctc- 14 days charge plus gps plus compass ect.

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Siberian cat

Jamesmiles said:


> I've been thinking for a while already about the idea of buying myself a smart watch for everyday life, but especially for running. I use Nike Run Club when running, so it would be good if i could connect the two. Cost wise I'm pretty open, I just want one that will hold me a while and be worth the money. Any reccomendations??


Garmin Instinct.

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## carolinajames795

Apple watch 7. The best running watch for regular everyday wear.


----------



## Urs Haenggi

The Apple watch, despite all the suggestions, is a smart watch with run tracking capabilities. A running-specific watch, like a Garmin, Polar, Suunto, etc., will be more feature rich and have a _much_ longer battery life.

I use a Garmin FR235. It's inexpensive, can last a marathon at the most precise tracking mode with juice to spare (seriously, I charge it maybe once every week or two), and it's feature-rich. These watches are meant to get muddy, beat up, sweaty, rained on, etc. I feel a lot better about using a Garmin for that than my Apple Watch.

And before Apple fanboys get defensive, yes, the AW is perfectly capable. If you're running a few miles a few times a week, it's just fine. It's just that I, like 99% of regular runners, prefer the form and function of a dedicated running watch. If you happen to go to a race, whether a community 5k or a top-tier Marathon or Ultra, there's a reason the overwhelming majority of watches are _not _Apple.



> I use Nike Run Club when running


That's big on the AW, but all the others listed will likely sync. I have my Garmin set to sync automatically to Strava, but I'm sure there are plenty of options.


----------



## philmil99

I have run 3 different half marathons with an Apple Watch series 3 on one wrist and a Garmin Forerunner on the other wrist. Outside of the races, I usually just run with the Apple Watch. Recently upgraded to the series 6, but haven't put many miles on it yet. Both track distances almost evenly, but each one has a slightly different function for race time.


----------



## Dude0007

If you have an Iphone, then any apple watch would be fine. Otherwise I would strongly recommend Samsung Galaxy Watch Active 2 ( since it is quite cheap these days and has many features ).


----------



## lvt

Actually it seems that the Huawei watch Fit is the best watch for fitness including outdoor running.

The main pros are

Price: I just ordered one for less than $60 shipped.

Light weight, you hardly know that you are currently wearing it.

Weather proof, it has 5atm water-resistant rating. You can use it everywhere.

Built-in GPS, you don't have to bring a smartphone with you.

Big battery, large AMOLED screen...


----------



## Jonathan T

i've been through a lot of watches for running but i have to say the apple watch has been no nonsense and easy to use. it acquires gps very easily. My old Suunot would take minutes sometimes to acquire the gps signal which was a pain when waiting before starting my exercise activity.


----------



## Rocket1991

Jonathan T said:


> i've been through a lot of watches for running but i have to say the apple watch has been no nonsense and easy to use. it acquires gps very easily. My old Suunot would take minutes sometimes to acquire the gps signal which was a pain when waiting before starting my exercise activity.


I had Timex GPS, Garmin and several Samsungs. Timex and Garmin were watches. Samsung smartwatches. Garmin been nice. Timex like your Suunto took very long time. Smartwatches are ready as you press start.


----------



## jultamaza

If you have an Iphone, then any apple watch would be fine. Otherwise I would strongly recommend Samsung Galaxy Watch Active 2


----------



## andye36

I have owned (and returned) many smartwatches. If you want a running watch with smart features, Garmin is the best. Any modern Garmin will work. Yes, the Apple Watch is a brilliant smartwatch, but it is a smartwatch first, and fitness tracker second.


----------



## Siberian cat

Garmin Instinct getting my vote

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Rocket1991

andye36 said:


> I have owned (and returned) many smartwatches. If you want a running watch with smart features, Garmin is the best. Any modern Garmin will work. Yes, the Apple Watch is a brilliant smartwatch, but it is a smartwatch first, and fitness tracker second.


Garmin Forrunner 245/255 probably hit the marks but they pricey. plus it all depends on what exactly you want to achieve.
If you just jogging and have no goals almost any legible watch will do. Any normal smartwatch can be equipped with some running app. Samsung/apple have it built in and for most people it will be enough.
Nike Run Club from OP works with Apple watch and Garmin Connect IQ equipped devices. But i am sure on Apple watch +Nike it the best combo. Apple and Nike partnered long time ago and it works very well. At the time of original post Garmin devices with Garmin Connect IQ been very limited in numbers and very pricey.
Things changed in 2 years.

Don't remember but may be Garmin had no support of Nike club at the time.


----------

